# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Can someone transcript this audio file thx?

## Mordan

It sounds funny  ::  
but really I can't understand much!  http://users.coditel.net/mordan/Anatomija.mp3

----------


## Lost

Наиважнейший орган человека – это бубен, который ранеее ошибочно называли головой. Бубен нужен для того, чтобы в него изредка стучать. Сверху бубен покрыт патлами из которых можно бомбить притчи. Патлы очень важны для человека, товарищи. В них можно втирать шампунь, а иногда патлы можно красить или обрезать. С передней части бубен украшает торец. В простонародии торец иногда называют рылом или мордой. Торец имеет хлебало, состоящее как и ранее из двух губ в простонародии обзываемых грибами, которые нужны для того, чтобы их раскатывать. Над хлебалом расположен шнопак или шнобель, котрый часто суется в разные дела, за что и бывает поломан. Слева и справа от шнопака располагаются зенки, которые человек может в любой момент вылупить. На бубне имеются уши, по которым можно, так сказать, ездить и вешать на них различные макаронные изделия. Бубен внутри залит мозгами. Чтобы летом они не закисали и лучше компасировались, в шнобеле имеются две дырки для вентиляции. 
Бубен держится на шее. У солидных людей она отсутствует. Шея внутри имеет кадык и трубы, который, как вы знаете, часто горят. 
Далее человек состоит из тела. Спереди тела имеется система костей, которая называется фанерой. По фанере стучат или же ее пробивают. Чуть ниже фанеры располагается мазоль или в простонародии мамон, увенчанный для красоты пупком. Внутри тело заполнено требухой. 
Среди требухи хочу выделить прямую кишку, которая находится в тазу, так как более подходящей посудины для нее не нашлось. 
На теле справа и слева болтаются пакиши они же гребли, ранее они назывались руками и у большинства росли из этого… как его… и гребли у людей часто заточены под этот… как его… Пакиши нужны для симметрии и чтобы брать ими то, что плохо лежит. Проще тем людям у кого пакиши покрыты патлами. 
На пакишах растут также корявки, ранее называемые ошибочно пальцами. Корявками мы также прочищаем отверстие в шнобеле, который, как вы помните, находится в торце бубна чуть выше хлебала между зенками. 
И, наконец, костыли, товарищи. Ну, это каждому понятно, на них мы носим шкары, педали, ими же мы пробиваем фанеру и стучим в бубен. На костылях также растут корявки. 
Что касается интимных мест человека, то они остались прежними. О них вы прочтете на любом заборе или даже в подъезде. 
Лекцию прочитал старший помощник, немой гном.

----------


## net surfer

*Mordan*, it won't help, too much slang for your бубен :) 
The beginning: Дорогие товарищи по сети, сегодня я вам открою правду, правду о том из чего же всё-таки состоит человек.   

> Лекцию прочитал старший помощник, немой гном.

 немой ЛОМ :)

----------


## Mordan

> *Mordan*, it won't help, too much slang for your бубен  
> The beginning: Дорогие товарищи по сети, сегодня я вам открою правду, правду о том из чего же всё-таки состоит человек.     
> 			
> 				Лекцию прочитал старший помощник, немой гном.
> 			
> 		  немой ЛОМ

 well please!! I love it. I would like it to train my ear! And I don't care learning some slang! 
The first reply does not match what I hear 
you know how he did that voice? With Helium!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Add Netsurfer's post to the beginning of the first post, and you have the text.

----------


## net surfer

> you know how he did that voice? With Helium!

 or with sound editor.

----------


## ReDSanchous

That's so funny!!!! I thought I was going to die!!!    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mishau_

overconcentrated slang  
компасировались - компостировались
мазоль - мозоль 
и я не пойму откуда взялись пакиши, по-моему всегда говорили пакши. мутации языка.  ::

----------


## Mordan

wow thanks "Lost"!  I don't understand shit, but I will enjoy to decypher this stuff

----------


## mishau_

In order to speed the procees of deciphering up, I'll give out some slang terms. Hope the time you thereby save  will be spent on learning a few practical words and a copule of grammar rules.  ::    
1. бубен (tambourine) -- голова, лицо (head, face);
2. стучать в бубен (to hammer on a tambourine) -- избивать, бить по голове; 
3. патлы -- лохматые волосы, космы, matted hair
4. бомбить притчи (to shoot out parables) -- вероятно вставлено автором ради хохмы I'm not sure if it's relevant here; it might be just made up by the ahuthor for fun;
5. торец (butt-end) -- лицо (морда, рожа, рыло, харя, фейс, физия, тало и т.п.)
6. рыло, морда (muzzle, mug) -- (груб.) лицо
7. хлебало -- рот (mouth) (от слова хлебать to sip, to gulp, to sup)
8. раскатать губу -- необоснованно мечтать, напрасно надеяться получить что либо даром;
9. шнопак, шнобель -- нос (nose);
10. совать свой нос в разные дела, везде совать свой нос (poke one's nose) -- (поговорка) быть чрезмерно любопытным;
11. зенки -- глаза (они же бельма, фишки, шнифты, фонари и т.п. )
12. вылупить зенки -- уставиться; широко раскрыть глаза, to goggle
13. уши (ears) -- лопухи 
14. ездить по ушам -- заговаривать зубы, говорить неправду (to distract smb. purposely by talking, to fool someone with fine words) 
15. бубен внутри залит мозгами -- (пренебрежительно) Inside the tambourine is filled up with brain;
16. трубы (pipes, tubes) -- горло (throat);
17. трубы горят -- сухое горло с похмелья (to have a dry throat because of hangover dehydration);
18. фанера (veneer) -- грудная клетка (chest);
19. пробить фанеру -- сломать ребра (to break one's ribs); 
20. (пивная) мозоль (beer callosity), мамон -- большой живот (big belly);
21. требуха, потроха (entrails) -- зд. (пренебрежительноя название внутренних органов);
22. прямая кишка -- (анатомич.) rectum;
23. таз - 1) tub 2) (анатомич.) pelvis;
24. _Среди требухи хочу выделить прямую кишку, которая находится в тазу, так как более подходящей посудины для нее не нашлось._ -- Здесь обыгрывается неоднозначнось слова "таз" (playing with the ambiguity of the word таз)
25. пакиши, пакши, грабли - руки;
26. руки растут из ж..пы - (поговорка) так говорят про неуклюжего человека;
27. руки под х..й заточены - (поговорка) см. руки растут из ж..пы;
28. брать что плохо лежит (to grip everything that lies badly) -- воровать (to steal);
29. костыли - ноги
30. _о них вы прочтете на любом заборе или даже в подъезде._ -- очень часто на стенах пишут неприличные названия половых огранов х..й, п..а see ( http://www.padonak.lv/galery/userpics/normal_kemeri.jpg )

----------


## BabaYaga

> 28. брать что плохо лежит (to grip everything that lies badly) -- воровать (to steal);

 
That's a nice one...   ::

----------


## MikeM

A little addition  

> На бубне имеются уши, <skip> и вешать на них различные макаронные изделия.

 This is based on the expression "вешать лапшу на уши", which is equivalent to the number 14 in the list given by mishau.

----------


## denticul

> It sounds funny  
> but really I can't understand much!  http://users.coditel.net/mordan/Anatomija.mp3

 Гы-гы-гыыыы!!!....  Чё-то очень похоже на базар с "Планеты Молдова" http://www.planetamoldova.net/origini.php  ::   ::

----------

